

Ask HN: What software tools do you use to assist with remote workers - redguava

I am keen to know what software tools people are using to help manage small remote software teams. Areas I am interested in amongst others are:<p>- Task Management<p>- Communication (hipchat, campire, etc.)<p>- Internal Wiki<p>- Document management<p>- Source control<p>- Agile dev tools<p>Please let me know what you use and what you think of them.<p>Thanks!
======
joyita
Task Management, Internal Wiki, Document management, Source control are all
handled by Redmine for me. You can roll your own, or go for a prehosted
solution like unfuddle.com

As for agile dev, especially if you're working with a distributed team, a CI
server is a must, and I GIT distributed versioning

Comms, Skype's working well for us, and Yammer as a shared noticeboard

